
The new struggles facing open source - boynamedsue
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2905331/open-source-software/the-new-struggles-facing-open-source.html#tk.rss_all
======
slimsag
The "struggles" mentioned in the article aren't issues with open-source
projects at all in my opinion.

> “Newbies Not Welcome!” signs like Chu’s aren’t a great way to accommodate
> the influx of those who want to participate but don’t yet know how.

Yes, if you don't know how to contribute good code to the Linux kernel or
other open-source projects, you're going to need to learn to do that on your
own time. Nobody has time to walk someone every step of the way in fixing an
issue or adding a feature -- otherwise we would just do it ourselves.

> Ultimately, open source isn’t about code. It’s about community, and as Bert
> Hubert suggests, “community is the best predictor of the future of a
> project.” That community isn’t fostered by jerk project leads or corporate
> overlords pretending to be friendly foundations. It’s the heart of today’s
> biggest challenges in open source -- as it was in the last decade.

Open-source, as the name implies, _is_ about source code and not about a
community. It's about you, your friends, and anyone else you know being able
to get a copy of the source code and being able to modify it however you want
to.

